# Want to trap in MD



## 125blackfire (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello I am only 14, but I'd love to give trapping a shot. I am sure I will love in. My question is how far will I have to travel to trap Fox's and coyotes from Pasadena MD? I have never hunted be for, I don't have my license (yet) I am going to get it this spring or sooner. Another quick question is how hard is it to sell hides?


----------



## trapperken (Jan 13, 2009)

Blackfire, 
I am guessing you have a lot of red fox very near your home. My sister lives in Bel Air, north of Baltimore and has loads of red fox around her home (even in the suburbs). You also most likely have muskrat, *****, otters and nutria if you head east from your home closer to the marshes near the shore. I am not sure how you are going to get to the areas since you are only 14 and can't drive, but I am sure you can find some animals to work on. Just make sure to get permission and check your traps on a regular basis whenever the law dictates. As far as coyotes go, I know you can find them from Cumberland on west, but I don't think you will find many close to your home. The shore marshes do hold some yotes so check it out when you are scouting by asking farmers etc if they are seeing any. Good Luck Ken


----------

